# Allow me to introduce myself!



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

Greetings from Camp Lejeune, NC. I just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Shawn. I am originally from Indiana but I live in North Carolina now. I was a Marine for 13 years and was medically retired because of wounds I received in Iraq. I did 3 combat tours. I retired in 2010. Now I spend most of my time hunting, fishing, fly tying/fishing, and taking other wounded warriors on trips doing those same things. I felt like there was something still missing in my life so I decided to work as a hand at a near by stable. My family had horses growing up, but it has been a LONG time since I had been around them and never really learned all that much to begin with... well.. not the right stuff anyways... 

I have been working there for a while now and things are going great. I handle 9 horses and a miniature horse. We get along great. I now have my own horse... His name is Rufous. He is a 3 year old Paint gelding. There are pics of him in my profile. I have a TON of questions about him and will have a TON more in the future, so keep an eye out for my posts. It is kinda a weird story how I ended up buying Rufous, but I won't bore you with that here. I put the story on his profile in my barn if you are interested. 

I look forward to picking all your brains, so be ready for some off the wall questions... 

Thanks!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

I was stationed in Texas for a brief little while. I was at Goodfellow AFB in San Angelo. I liked Texas. One state I wouldn't mind going back to!


----------



## MaximasMommy (Sep 21, 2013)

Aww what a sweet story about you getting your horse! The way I figure, even if a horse isn't at your skill level yet, it will be after it's been trained long enough!


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum and thank you for your service! You have a beautiful horse and a lovely family.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome, sir. horses can bring such a peace into our lives. 
and fun!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so, I went to read the story of you Horsely, then started reading about your "activities". thought this referred to YOUR activities:

_*Activities
Eating, running around like a maniac for a few minutes... then sleeping... before eating again. Western riding. Working on neck reining. Carrying his big-butted human around the farm...*_


but then I realized it was your horse you were talking about. or is it?


(this is my idea of a joke, if you haven't figured that out )


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey, a fellow Hoosier! Hello from Indiana


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum  your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paints in NC, too. We've traveled the way to Lejeune many times when our son was in the Marines.


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

He is very willing to do what is asked of him, so his lack of experience hasn't proven to be too big a deal... Yet... While we do share an interest in SOME of the same activities (mainly the sleeping and eating part), I don't do the running thing unless some is chasing me, there is a fire, or Timmy is down a well... Again... And I need to go fetch paw... Thats about it. I barely want to carry myself around let alone another being, so definately not my interest there! Lol. 

LemonZeus, I left the crossroads of America in 97, but until then I lived on the South side of Indianapolis.

Glad to meet all of you! PaintHorseMares, tell your son Semper Fi. I dig your signature... I will be stealing it...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smhorsleysr said:


> Glad to meet all of you! PaintHorseMares, tell your son Semper Fi.


I certainly will (he was a mechanic in the 2nd Tank Battalion), and thanks for your service.


----------



## smhorsleysr (May 20, 2014)

Was my honor. Just wish I could do it again...


----------

